# period week after embryo transfer



## pumpkin33 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I not sure if I am posting I the right section however I am posting following a failed icsi cycle.
A brief background, we had our first icsi cycle 4 years ago. Due to partner having low/poor quality sperm.
We were successful and have a son.
I am now 38 my partner is 41 and decided we would like to try for another child.
We went to the same clinic, and I seemed to have a good result as far as egg collection goes 17 eggs.
And on day 3 we had 8 eggs fertilised, so they said because of this we should take it to a 5 day blastocyst.
On the 5th day we had 3 blastocyst 1 they said was good 1ba. Which actually was a better embryo than my son.
It all seemed very positive they never suggested putting 2 embryos back, but they said the others were not good enough to freeze.
Fast forward a week later, I started spotting in the morning by the afternoon  I was bleeding quite heavily.
I rung the clinic and I said it was most likely my period. I just seemed to think this is very quick to be having a period ?
I haven't read anywhere were other people have bleed so early? has anyone else experienced this?
obviously I still did the pregnancy test and wasn't surprised to see a BFN. 
But I just feel confused and if this is normal ? we had a letter today from the clinic asking if we would like a follow up appointment.
So before we do I would like to know if others have experienced this. 
I also used 600 mg of utrogestan which I believe is a high dose.
Any feedback appreciated 
sally


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Pumpkin

Didn't want to read and run - sorry about your failed cycle. If you bleed before OTD it's most often the case that the progesterone support wasn't enough. I too have bled before OTD on utrogestan, and my cycles after this I have used lubion (an injectable progesterone which is more expensive). This worked for me, and despite it being a BFN, I didn't bleed before OTD. So if you were to try again, I would ask for either lubion or gestone at your follow up appointment. Good luck xxx


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Pumpkin
I am really sorry to read that this cycle was not successful for you. 
I bled really early after my first fresh cycle as well - we had a day 5 blast put back and I started to spot exactly the morning of day 7 post transfer and was then bleeding really heavily by that evening. I rang my clinic as well and they really could not offer an explanation, in fact they made me do the test on OTD and report back. It was a BFN (no surprise there) and the only explanation I was offered was that it was not viable and did not take. 
Since then we have done one frozen cycle and I did not bled between transfer and OTD, although it did later turn into a chemical pregnancy. 
We are about to try again and I have not been advised to do anything differently - we shall wait and see what happens. 
I know that this post is not very helpful but I did want to let you know that this has happened to others out there; although each of us has a different journey each cycle you are not alone. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## pumpkin33 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks to both feathers101 and bethannora for you replies, we are due back next week for our follow up appointment so will be interesting to hear what they say. It does appear though bleeding very early isn't that common, that most people make it to day 12 before bleeding or till after they've tested To think it may have been down to not enough progesterone is very disappointing.
But ivf is like jumping through hoops you get over one and theres another if your lucky.
Thanks for your advice, really appreciated, and I wish you well on your ivf journey  xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pumpkin, I'd be interested in what you're told about bleeding before OTD - on my fresh cycle I had a good quality 5 day blastocyst transferred, was on cyclogest pessaries then gestone jabs from EC onwards (had a bad reaction to the pessaries) and I started bleeding from 7 days post transfer. On my FET this year I was on gestone the whole time and didn't bleed until 5 days after stopping it on OTD. 

I've always wondered whether I bled early on the fresh round because there had been some kind of implantation going on which didn't take, or whether beginning gestone from EC still wasn't enough support. My clinic said it definitely was...and I don't know whether this is comforting or not, but two different consultants have told me that they don't think that progesterone support really makes a difference to the outcome, it will hold off the bleeding so is supportive, but it's unlikely to be the thing that makes a difference, if that makes sense. That's what I was told when I asked about upping the dose after bleeding early the first time. I don't know, but that's what I was told twice. I didn't find that particularly comforting after having done all those horrible gestone jabs, but just thought it might help you to think that it probably wasn't something as simple as not enough progesterone. 

I hope your follow up appointment is useful and sending you big hugs. I know how awful it is to see that bleeding and get that BFN after you've invested so much in it xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This happened on my fresh cycle and never happened again. We had a further 3 FET transfer with no changes to progesterone support type/levels and got one BFP (mc was due to chromosomal abnormalities) and 2 BFNs (where I didn't bleed until stopping the pessaries). In view of this my Drs and I think in our case it's more likely to have been a chromosome issue (chemical pregnancy) than an issue with progesterone levels/absorption.

Good luck  

Xxx


----------

